# mas bem dentro aqui



## Teresa68

*Hola, por más que intento, no consigo entender esta frase. ¿Alguien me lo podría decir?*

"O melhor o tempo esconde longe, muito longe, mas bem dentro aqui."

Lo mejor el tiempo esconde lejos, muy lejos, pero ¿?

Obrigado


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Teresa68 said:


> *Hola, por más que intento, no consigo entender esta frase. ¿Alguien me lo podría decir?*
> 
> "O melhor o tempo esconde longe, muito longe, mas bem dentro aqui."
> 
> Lo mejor el tiempo esconde lejos, muy lejos, pero ¿?
> 
> Obrigado


 
Vou arriscar, mas é mera especulação...  É uma poesia?

"Lo mejor el tiempo lo esconde lejos, muy lejos, más bien aquí dentro".

Continuando con la especulación, pareciera que ése "aquí dentro" es un lugar recóndito, lejano, no tan fácil de llegar.


----------



## Carfer

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Vou arriscar, mas é mera especulação... É uma poesia?
> 
> "Lo mejor el tiempo lo esconde lejos, muy lejos, más bien aquí dentro".
> 
> Continuando con la especulación, pareciera que ése "aquí dentro" es un lugar recóndito, lejano, no tan fácil de llegar.


 
Concordo, Ivonne, mas repare que _'mas bem'_ não equivale a _'más bien' (_cujo equivalente português é_ 'antes', 'pelo contrário)_ senão na aparência. '_Bem_' nesta expressão significa _'muito_'.


----------



## okporip

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Vou arriscar, mas é mera especulação...  É uma poesia?
> 
> "Lo mejor el tiempo lo esconde lejos, muy lejos, más bien aquí dentro".
> 
> Continuando con la especulación, pareciera que ése "aquí dentro" es un lugar recóndito, lejano, no tan fácil de llegar.



Son versos de una canción muy conocida en la voz de Caetano Veloso (si  la compuso él o no, ya no me acuerdo).

En cuanto a la traducción, coincido con tu especulación hasta la mitad: 

"Lo mejor el tiempo (lo) esconde lejos, muy lejos"

Ahora bien, "_mas bem dentro aqui_" podría ser "*pero* *justo*  aquí dentro" o "*pero muy* adentro mío" (suponiendo que "_dentro aqui_", es decir, "_aqui  dentro_" se refiere a la subjetividad del "yo poético"). Lo cierto es que  "bem", en ese contexto, puede aportar una idea ya sea de énfasis  ("justo en x", donde x = "_aqui dentro_"), ya sea de intensidad, como notó Carfer ("muy adentro de x", donde x = mí).


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> (...) _'mas bem'_ não equivale a _'más bien' (_cujo equivalente português é_ 'antes', 'pelo contrário... ou 'mais bem', eu acrescentaria)_


----------



## Carfer

> Originally Posted by *Carfer*
> 
> 
> (...) _'mas bem'_ não equivale a _'más bien' (_cujo equivalente português é_ 'antes', 'pelo contrário... ou 'mais bem', eu acrescentaria)_


 
Em Portugal não dizemos _'mais bem'_, acho eu.


----------



## Masuas

|°!"#$%&/()=?¡]}*+¨´Ññ{[_-.:;,zZXAQ!!°°


----------



## Masuas

Perdón por lo anterior, pisé el teclado erróneamente.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal não dizemos _'mais bem'_, acho eu.



Talvez seja um uso demasiado acadêmico e incomum, mas o fato é que, depois de ter estranhado sua observação, fui buscar na internet, e acabei por encontrar a ocorrência em páginas editadas em Portugal. Tipos de frases: "Aqui, trata-se *mais bem* de banais anástrofes e hipérbatos, cometidos no curso da leitura." (acesso ao exemplo, aqui).
_"Trata-se, *mais bem*, _de recomendações técnicas de carácter não  obrigatório; para ser vinculantes precisam de uma directora européia ou  de uma lei nacional." (exemplo, aqui).

 .


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Masuas said:


> |°!"#$%&/()=?¡]}*+¨´Ññ{[_-.:;,zZXAQ!!°°


 
Vou aventurar sobre o comentário da Mausas, quem verdadeiramente encolerizada (não se sabe com quem nem por quê) não pôde conter a iracúndia e, num instante, o vulcão entrou  em erupção e derramou toda essa cólera de bem dentro de sí.

Beijões para todos,
Ivonne


----------



## Dedu

okporip said:


> Talvez seja um uso demasiado acadêmico e incomum, mas o fato é que, depois de ter estranhado sua observação, fui buscar na internet, e acabei por encontrar a ocorrência em páginas editadas em Portugal. Tipos de frases: "Aqui, trata-se *mais bem* de banais anástrofes e hipérbatos, cometidos no curso da leitura." (acesso ao exemplo, aqui).
> _"Trata-se, *mais bem*, _de recomendações técnicas de carácter não  obrigatório; para ser vinculantes precisam de uma directora européia ou  de uma lei nacional." (exemplo, aqui).
> 
> .


 

"pelo contrário"acaba por ficar melhor. E "de outro modo"; "longe disso" para outras ocasiões


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

"O melhor o tempo esconde longe, muito longe, mas bem dentro aqui."

Por lo que entiendo la frase significa:

Lo mejor el tiempo lo esconde lejos, muy lejos, pero bien (muy) aquí dentro".

Más bien (Esp.)= pelo contrário (Pt.) / antes (Pt.) / mais bem (pt. Port.) / etc.


----------



## Mangato

Prezamos amigos luso-falantes, por favor tirem a minha dúvida.

No galego _o melhor_ pode ter duas correspondências com o espanhol
1 o melhor = el mejor, lo mejor
2 ó melhor = tal vez, pudiera ser

Acontece isso no portugûes?


----------



## okporip

Mangato said:


> Prezamos amigos luso-falantes, por favor tirem a minha dúvida.
> 
> No galego _o melhor_ pode ter duas correspondências com o espanhol
> 1 o melhor = el mejor, lo mejor
> 2 ó melhor = tal vez, pudiera ser
> 
> Acontece isso no portugûes?



Creio que não, Mangato. Não conheço o galego, mas, pelo que posso supor, considerando que não se trata exatamente da mesma forma ("o" é diferente de "ó"), talvez seja uma diferença análoga à que há, em português, entre "o melhor" e "ou melhor". No nosso caso, porém, o sentido de "ou melhor" seria, *mais bem*, o de "mejor dicho". Exemplo: "Não entendo muito de galego, *ou melhor*, não entendo nada de galego".    
S_aludos!_


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Talvez seja um uso demasiado acadêmico e incomum, mas o fato é que, depois de ter estranhado sua observação, fui buscar na internet, e acabei por encontrar a ocorrência em páginas editadas em Portugal. Tipos de frases: "Aqui, trata-se *mais bem* de banais anástrofes e hipérbatos, cometidos no curso da leitura." (acesso ao exemplo, aqui).
> _"Trata-se, *mais bem*, _de recomendações técnicas de carácter não obrigatório; para ser vinculantes precisam de uma directora européia ou de uma lei nacional." (exemplo, aqui).
> 
> .


 
Não pude verificar o seu primeiro link, que me aparece corrompido, mas o segundo é duma empresa espanhola. Habitualmente, as empresas do país vizinho vertem as suas páginas num português espanholado e pessimamente traduzido. É o caso.

Sinceramente, creio não estar equivocado quanto digo que no português de Portugal nós não dizemos _'mais bem' _com o sentido de '_más bien' _em espanhol ou de '_plutôt' _em francês.



Mangato said:


> Prezamos amigos luso-falantes, por favor tirem a minha dúvida.
> 
> No galego _o melhor_ pode ter duas correspondências com o espanhol
> 1 o melhor = el mejor, lo mejor
> 2 ó melhor = tal vez, pudiera ser
> 
> Acontece isso no portugûes?


 
Tal como o okporip, não creio, Mangato. É fácil confundir o artigo definido galego/português '_o_' com a disjuntiva espanhola _'o_', porque têm a mesma grafia, mas tal não ocorre em português porque a escrita da disjuntiva '_ou_' é diferente de '_o_' (e a pronúncia também, naturalmente).


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Não pude verificar o seu primeiro link, que me aparece corrompido, mas o segundo é duma empresa espanhola. Habitualmente, as empresas do país vizinho vertem as suas páginas num português espanholado e pessimamente traduzido. É o caso.
> 
> Sinceramente, creio não estar equivocado quanto digo que no português de Portugal nós não dizemos _'mais bem' _com o sentido de '_más bien' _em espanhol ou de '_plutôt' _em francês.



Evidentemente, não tenho nenhum motivo para colocar sua convicção em dúvida - ainda mais, depois do seu esclarecimento sobre o segundo link. O primeiro, então,  fica como "exceção que confirma a regra" (talvez, influência pontual do espanhol ou do francês, sabe-se lá...). Se permanecer curioso, acho que consegue acessá-lo (trata-se de um PDF, que, antes de ser visualizado, estaciona-nos numa página de espera para logo abrir-se automaticamente - caso contrário, outro caminho para abri-lo). Contém um artigo sobre "edição de textos críticos gregos", publicado numa revista aparentemente acadêmica e portuguesa denominada "Ágora. Estudos Clássicos em Debate (n. 3, 2001, pp. 25-50)". Não posso assegurar que o autor seja português, mas, salvo engano, seu nome e vínculo institucional (Universidade de Aveiro) o são.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Tal como o okporip, não creio, Mangato. É fácil confundir o artigo definido galego/português '_o_' com a disjuntiva espanhola _'o_', porque têm a mesma grafia, mas tal não ocorre em português porque a escrita da disjuntiva '_ou_' é diferente de '_o_' (e a pronúncia também, naturalmente).


 
Obrigado. Noso* ó*_, é contração *a+o, *_equivale* ao* do português. Nada a ver com a disjuntiva *ou.* Em espanhol *a lo mejor*
Cumprimentos


----------

